# Qué resistencia necesito para reducir de 12 a 9 V DC?



## Che Canejo (Oct 29, 2012)

Buenas a todos!


Mi nombre es Mauricio, soy de Neuquén  Argentina. Tengo un cargador de celular para el auto que reduce de 12 a 5 volts mediante una resistencia en serie.
Deseo por favor saber que valor de resistencia utilizar para reducir de 12 a 9 volts de manera de utilizarlo en otro equipo electrónico que es de 9 Volts  1 Amper.
Agradezco sus comentarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Nunca vi un cargador con una sola resistencia , tienen una fuente conmutada dentro.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2012)

jaaaa.........mira 2M que es de celular y la fuente es una bateria de CC .

estos chinos reducen a su minima expresion .

no viste un cargador de linterna recargable ?? que se enchufa a 220v ?? 
un C + 2 diodos  y casi diria listo .

en este caso no me extrañaria que haya solo una R que le de carga SUAVE , asi no se arriesgan a sobrecarga.



Che Canejo dijo:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> 
> Mi nombre es Mauricio, soy de Neuquén  Argentina. Tengo un cargador de celular para el auto que reduce de 12 a 5 volts mediante una resistencia en serie.
> ...



un cargador es MUY DISTINTO  a "un equipo electronico " .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> jaaaa.........mira 2M que es de celular y la fuente es una bateria de CC .


 
Uno podría comenzar con una resistencia de 1 MOhm , e ir midiendo  . . . pero no  voy a arriesgar


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola.

Usa un LM7809

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 30, 2012)

una resistencia no baja el voltaje o lo reduce, ella limita la corriente por eso cuando pones una resistencia en serie sin carga por ejemplo una de 680 ohmnios a una fuente de 12v y la mides con un texter te va a dar 12 v a menos que coloques una carga que consume determinada corriente y hace que se caiga la tension hasta los 9 voltios, utiliza la ley del ohm pero tienes que saber el consumo total de corriente del aparato que piensas utilizar pero no es recomendable, lo mejor es lo que te ha dicho el aficionado utilizar un lm7809 y no tendras problemas, dependiendo del aparato puedes elegir entre resistencia o regulador


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Uno podría comenzar con una resistencia de 1 MOhm , e ir midiendo  . . . pero no  voy a arriesgar


yo cargo asi la pila de celu que tengo en la linterna.
mira 2M  para celular:

vos sabes que tu bateria de celular es de digamos 300 mA/h y 4,5v 
en el auto la tendras como mucho 10 hs puesta , eso como loco si haces un viaje largo , en general menos .
asi que 30 mA sirve 
pero quizas tu bateria ya este medio cargada , asi que ...

MODO standard:  entrega 10mA (solo para que no se descargue mas ) 
12v -4,5 = 7,5v / 10mA = 750 ohms 
y estas muy tranquilo que sabes que no pasara nada, solo cargara un poco 

MODO CARGA RAPIDA : a no olvidarla , por que no hay corte ,ojo !!
vienes con el celular descargadito y sabes que estaras en el auto un rato 
digamos 50 mA (si quieres mas , cosa de no olvidar)  
7,5v / 50 mA = 150 ohms 1/2 W


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 30, 2012)

LEY DE OHM MUCHACHOS....

LEY DE OHM

Vamos, que todos sabemos bien cómo se calculan esas cosas...pero para esa corriente, la potencia es elevada (por así decirlo)

La resistencia se tiene que comer 3V o 4V a 1A...eso es una potencia disipada de 3W o 4W


y eso suponiendo que el circuito siempre consuma parejito 1A....


Yo usaría reguladores de voltaje 7809....o incluso con resistencias, zener y algún transistor de potencia


Saludos.


----------



## Che Canejo (Oct 30, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por tomarse el tiempo en responder, voy a optar por el LM 7809, encontre un circuito simple con el LM y dos capacitores para hacer la redución. La idea es alimentar un DVD portatil que funciona con 9 V DC. Estaré comprando los componentes y armando dentro del mismo enchufe de 12V si el espacio lo permite.
Gracias nuevamente


----------

